# Pregnant does coughing



## Shar Kay (Mar 2, 2009)

Two of my pregnant does and a dry doe are coughing. Their temps are all normal (102.5 was the average), they are eating, drinking, moving around fine, but they have a pretty bad dry, hacking cough. This started last Thursday and Friday. I am assuming lung worm? Would this be correct? If so, would I treat with Cydectin pour on followed by Ivomec in 10 days or could I just use the Ivomec? The pregnant does are due to kid at different times within the next two weeks, so I'm assuming the wormers are fine at this point. Also, am I assuming correctly that I should treat all of my goats? I had planned on waiting until each delivers to worm, but not sure if I should wait. 

Thanks a bunch for any help!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

has it been reall windy up there if so could just be allergic reaction. But Ivormectine is for lung worms or valbassin I believe.


----------



## Shar Kay (Mar 2, 2009)

It's been a bit windy, but mostly cold. We have been keeping them in the barn on most days because of the cold. 

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you kneel down in your barn do your knees get wet? When your down sitting in the barn do you smell ammonia? Early spring is notorious out here for inhalation pnemonia. Your kind of doing the opposite of what you should, any days that aren't rainy or icy your goats should have access to fresh air, even if it's cold, they come equiped with fur coats  Locking them in a barn can bring on stress that could cause problems with worms if you overwintered lungworm in the does, I would have a fecal ran to find out. But more than likely it's pnemonia starting up from being inside with all the humidity urine and goat breath gives you.


----------



## Shar Kay (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Vicki. I guess I thought I was protecting them and now I've made them sick  I have been doing my own fecals. Would I see lung worms or do I need to have a vet run it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a specific test, Bareman, make sure you know the lab runs the test before you take fecal material to them, wanting fresh poop so nothing migrates out of it in the fridge.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Shar: Michigan State runs the test. Cheaply, too. Here's the link if you're interested: http://animalhealth.msu.edu/


----------



## Shar Kay (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Cindy! I will follow the link.

Maybe a stupid question, but... if it is lung worm and the kids are born before I get results and worm, are the kids at risk of getting it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, lungworms are coughed onto other goats, so in a couple of months your kids will also get lungworm. V


----------

